# looking for 1/24 scale in North Carolina



## Firecat69 (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking for 1/24 scale in North Carolina near winston salem or atleast 2 hours away.. some of you guys have gave me names of track that are no longer in business.. any help would be very appericated....


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Move to NH and play in the snow and race slot cars.We have tracks and plenty of snow
Coro Kid


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There is a place in Cary, NC that I think holds a national event at least once a year. I heard a rumor they have an HO track, too!!!
Try calling Pit Stop Raceway(828-428-2280) in Maiden, NC and ask for Ernesto (Little E). I think he races 1/24th scale, too. Pit Stop Raceway just got their new Wizzard HO scale track up and running, it is REALLY nice!!! We just ordered one, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Firecat69 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey can you tell me where Maiden, NC in relation to Winston Salem.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mapquest is your friend: (76.56 miles)

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.adp?go=1&do=nw&un=m&cl=EN&ct=NA&rsres=1&1y=US&1a=&1c=winston-salem&1s=nc&1z=&1ah=&2y=US&2a=&2c=maiden&2s=nc&2z=&2ah=

http://www.mapquest.com


----------

